# Realtek Audio Drivers messed up - Microsoft UAA?



## dadi_oh (Jun 12, 2008)

I installed a new motherboard ASUS P5K-SE to replace an ASUS P5N32E-SLI that died. The P5N32E-SLI had an Analog Devices sound chip but the P5K-SE has a Realtek chip. When I booted up into Windows the first time it installed all of the drivers required for the new board but the sound would not work. I checked in the device manager and there was one device that had a yellow exclamation mark "microsoft uaa bus driver for high definition audio". 

I tried installing the Realtek drivers from the provided ASUS CD and also downloaded the latest drivers from ASUS (which I think were the same version). I tried manually updating driver on this one device but it can not find the driver files. At one point I was so frustrated I just deleted the device from the device manager and rebooted. This time it found a device called "PCI Device" (how helpful) and I can not find proper drivers for it anywhere. If I open the properties tab for the device and look at "device instance ID" it shows

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_829F1043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8

When I search on the topic I find people with the same issue and the solution always seems to be that this Microsoft UAA Driver is included in the Realtek drivers but it doesn't seem to be working for me. Ay suggestions?


----------



## HTC (Jun 12, 2008)

dadi_oh said:


> I installed a new motherboard ASUS P5K-SE to replace an ASUS P5N32E-SLI that died. The P5N32E-SLI had an Analog Devices sound chip but the P5K-SE has a Realtek chip. When I booted up into Windows the first time it installed all of the drivers required for the new board but the sound would not work. I checked in the device manager and there was one device that had a yellow exclamation mark "microsoft uaa bus driver for high definition audio".
> 
> I tried installing the Realtek drivers from the provided ASUS CD and also downloaded the latest drivers from ASUS (which I think were the same version). I tried manually updating driver on this one device but it can not find the driver files. At one point I was so frustrated I just deleted the device from the device manager and rebooted. This time it found a device called "PCI Device" (how helpful) and I can not find proper drivers for it anywhere. If I open the properties tab for the device and look at "device instance ID" it shows
> 
> ...



I have that same board but, unfortunately, never used the HD audio built in.

Have you tried visiting the P5K-SE Asus download page to check for newer versions of those drivers?

EDIT

It seems i skipped an entire paragraph of your post 

Still, try downloading just the HD audio drivers, uninstall that PCI thing you mentioned and reboot. When it find's the "new hardware", point it to the HD audio drivers folder.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 12, 2008)

I would try this first: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml but uninstall your audio driver first, reboot, then install this M$ UAA driver.  That is very strange that the realtek drivers didn't install this if its a HD audio chipset, I 've done it so many times at work it is basically routine.  If that doesn't help there could be a driver conflict from the previous audio driver still trying to find its chipset which in turn is causing problems with the realtek not working.


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 12, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I would try this first: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml but uninstall your audio driver first, reboot, then install this M$ UAA driver.  That is very strange that the realtek drivers didn't install this if its a HD audio chipset, I 've done it so many times at work it is basically routine.  If that doesn't help there could be a driver conflict from the previous audio driver still trying to find its chipset which in turn is causing problems with the realtek not working.



Yes. I found this link myself this morning and started the download before I left for work. It was downloading at a huge 8kB per second when I left ;-)  No idea why it is soooo slow since I have 3Mb/s high speed.

I will try it when I get home and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## steved123 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Realtec Microsoft HD audio problem*

I open device manager.  Then disable the Microsoft driver.  My Realtec driver disappears at this point.  Then I simply enable the Microsoft driver and everything works including Media player.

BTW I don't need to do this in Fedora.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 19, 2008)

How did you install the driver ? When you say "update driver", you should rly just double-click the setup package for realtek drivers


----------



## steved123 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Realtec*

I installed the RealTec driver first.  Then the Microsoft driver installed itself second.  I had sound for system events and games.  My troubles occurred with streaming media and any "player".  I noticed that after I removed and installed the drivers, my media players would work.  I found by accident that opening device manage and disabling (not removing) the Microsoft HD audio driver then immediately enabling it allowed my media players to work.  I think that changing the loading order, ie. Realteck first then Microsoft second will solve the problem.   I don't know how to do this.  Any help with changing driver loading order would help.


----------



## steved123 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Realtek*

You need the correct driver dependent on the service pack that is installed.  Also after you have no exclamation points on either driver, go to computer management.  Select Services and Applications>Services>Windows Audio.  Right click on this and change it to automatic.  Also you should start the service too.  That should do it.  At least it did it for me.   Now The sound system starts up normally.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 23, 2008)

What turned the service off ?


----------



## steved123 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Realtek*

I don't know.  Maybe the installation software.  I do know people  have been pulling their hair out over this .  I'm running a dual boot Fedora 8  Windows Xp system.  I found it odd that Fedora had no problems but the Windows did.  This led me to believe it was not a hardware problem.


----------



## jupas (Aug 25, 2008)

what up friends, i help me a realtek high definition audio, i'm not


----------



## C L a z z a C T (Aug 30, 2008)

*Possible Solution*

OK, first off let me say this...If yo have a motherboard with a built-in audio chipset, and you are using a sound card in a pci slot, you have to make a decision
Are you going to use the on-board audio or the sound card.

If the answer is sound card, then re-boot your computer. Tap F2 to get to the bios. Go to the screen where you see on-board audio and disable it. That will stop the OS from trying to find something you are not using. 

Second, If you are going to use the on-board audio only, then pull the sound card out.....

this should fix the problem...


----------

